# Preping Eco Complete for tank redo?



## kmurphy (Dec 15, 2004)

I have a standard 20 gallon planted tank with Eco Complete substrate. I have had the tank up and running for about 3 years now, but have pretty much neglected it until recently (my daughter is almost 3, thus the neglect until now) and want to get this tank back to nice condition with vibrant plants and happy fish. I am slowly getting the equipment back up to speed. I recently replaced the standard 15W hood with an Oceanic with a 65W 6500K bulb and will be hooking up the CO2 once I get a new probe for my sms 122 ph meter. Once my Co2 system is back up and running I would like to totally redo the plant layout and basically start over. Does anyone have any suggestions on preparing the substrate for new plants? Is it a good idea to add fert tabs to amend the soil? Do I need to be concerned about releasing H2S when disturbing the current substrate bed?

Look forward to any feedback or suggestions, thanks.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i have redone my tanks a few times. the last time i dd i added pottery clay to the bottom and topped off with the used eco mixed with floramax. stuff is growing fine, no issues. i added fish a day later after planting (of course filter was running from before and i didnt clean it). root tabs will help sure.. 
have fun! i love redoing/messing with my tanks!


----------



## AquaBarren (Nov 6, 2009)

Nothing needed really. Might want to rinse it a little if it's very old. Sometimes grains that have been buried for a while turn white. Might want to pick them out for cosmetic reasons. 

Put root tabs in after you've planted. That way you'll know best places to put them and won't continually dislodge any as you go.


----------

